# Squirrel trifecta



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm in Northeast Ohio and was wondering if anyone knows of any areas where one could harvest a fox, grey and black squirrel all in the same hunt?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I know of at least two spots, la due property and at west branch, not all in same areas , usually a bit more moving around. Up around burton has a few areas of la due property some scouting involved up that way. , high ground near the river.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

I have seen all 3 species while turkey hunting in Kinsman on the public hunting area. There aren't as many black squirrels as there are fox and gray but there are some in there. It's the Shenango Wildlife Area. There's parking lots off of Route 7 and 88. There's also parking lots on Mulligan East and West. I usually hunt south of 88 but the public hunting runs quite a way north also. Pymatuning Creek runs through it.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks I'm going to give those areas a shot. I'm going to get a thermacell soon to take out with me to keep the mosquitos away while squirrel hunting this season.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Grand River wildlife area would be another place to check out. We used to live right by there. Have seen and shot all 3 of what your looking for but never on the same day. Good numbers of both grays and fox squirrels but have seem only a few blacks. There's some good areas of big timber with lots of nut trees. It's a 7000 acre area so download a map of it to help you out if you go there.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Not to sound ignorant, but aren't your black squirrels just melanistic gray squirrels? Down here, some of our southeastern fox squirrels in the coastal plain are black with a white mask, but most are tawny with the white mask. We have grays all over the state, and some midwestern fox squirrels in the mountains.
Some of our mountain towns have white gray squirrels.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

NCbassattack said:


> Not to sound ignorant, but aren't your black squirrels just melanistic gray squirrels? Down here, some of our southeastern fox squirrels in the coastal plain are black with a white mask, but most are tawny with the white mask. We have grays all over the state, and some midwestern fox squirrels in the mountains.
> Some of our mountain towns have white gray squirrels.


The black squirrel occurs as a melanistic subgroup of the eastern gray squirrel and of the fox squirrel - per wikipedia.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Found this.
http://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0LE...squirrel/RK=0/RS=PmEKoWz67US_H3luUe_gml0cPFs-

https://sp.yimg.com/ib/th?id=JN.+qXtHxvJ/K9jsGAycxVVBQ&pid=15.1&w=179&h=118&p=0


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Used to see fox squirrels all the time in the coastal plain, and in some areas, the black ones outnumbered the grayish ones.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Here's the white ones.
https://images.search.yahoo.com/yhs...nc+white+squirrels&hspart=btbar&hsimp=yhs-002

That's what I thought about the black grays. We don't have those, just the black fox squirrels.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I've only seen black squirrels usually towards Portage County like Hiram/Kent, but just last week hiking at the Burton Wetlands I saw a black squirrel for the first time around where I live. I've always seen fox squirrels in the woods while hunting and oddly enough never have seen a grey squirrel while hunting or hiking anywhere in Geauga.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I've seen them around welsh field , burton areas along the river bottoms.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

kayak1979 said:


> I'm in Northeast Ohio and was wondering if anyone knows of any areas where one could harvest a fox, grey and black squirrel all in the same hunt?


You forgot one for your trifecta plus one a red squirrel. Those little speed demons in the trees . They are a challenge them self , they hardly ever stop for a shot .


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

We got them in the mountains, and they are greased lightning.


----------



## Dryfly (Jul 10, 2010)

Did the trifecta in Columbia Station last year on private property. The black squirrels have really moved into that area.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

snag said:


> You forgot one for your trifecta plus one a red squirrel. Those little speed demons in the trees . They are a challenge them self , they hardly ever stop for a shot .



You can get that Quadfecta at Ladue. Best chance would be the southern part of the lake. A couple years ago, I was bow hunting at Ladue and had a red squirrel come up to me early in the morning. It jumped into a tree 5' away and ran up about 6'. I was face to face with it when it leaped onto my shoulder!!! I gave a little shrug and it jumped to the ground, ran right back up that tree and started chattering at me! Brave little sucker! 

I've seen all four varieties in this one section next to the lake. Got a fox squirrel there with my crossbow while walking out. The stupid thing stopped in the trail ten yards away. I wasn't even trying to be quite either. I find fox squirrels in the more open woods, blacks and grays in the more brushy woods, and the two reds that I have ever seen were close to swamps or creeks in real brushy areas.


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

I've got a white squirrel running around my back yard... If I didn't live in the city...


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

snag said:


> You forgot one for your trifecta plus one a red squirrel. Those little speed demons in the trees . They are a challenge them self , they hardly ever stop for a shot .


Give them a sharp squirrel bark and they hammer the brakes giving you a decent shot. Its like a challenge to them. they cant resist


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Black squirrels abound in Portage Cty from a stocking in Kent from Canada by two KSU professors maybe 50 yrs ago so West Branch would be my choice for the trifecta! I live near the Stark/Portage cty border and have seen all three in my tree stand on several occasions plus a fourth small "Piney squirrel" variety on a couple occasions. WB should be the best chance on Public land.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

c. j. stone said:


> Black squirrels abound in Portage Cty from a stocking in Kent from Canada by two KSU professors maybe 50 yrs ago so West Branch would be my choice for the trifecta! I live near the Stark/Portage cty border and have seen all three in my tree stand on several occasions plus a fourth small "Piney squirrel" variety on a couple occasions. WB should be the best chance on Public land.


c.j. you read my mind! Yes, the blacks were introduced at Kent State and have spread from there. I have read articles that indicate that they are a melanistic form of fox squirrels. They have spread as far east as Canfield, OH. My friend has all three, fox, black, and grey on his property!


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Me and my wife hiked around chapin forest a couple winters ago. All the squirrels looked black to us. I dont hunt, nor know much about squirrels. I use to love seeing the crazy black squirrels run around kent


----------



## Barnrat (Jun 4, 2012)

Bagged a Red today with my new Hatsan 95 pellet gun. I'm over in Newbury and I've seen all 4 between Punderson and La Due.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Buckeybowman....yup, melanistic form of both the fox and the grey, the other is the little red squirrel.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Just read this article today regarding the Delmarva Fox squirrel which is now off the endangered species list. Anyone ever see one? I guess they avoid city life unlike the gray squirrel. Would love to see one someday.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/expr...e-no-longer-endangered-delmarva-fox-squirrel/

https://www.fws.gov/endangered/esa-library/pdf/squirrel.pdf


----------

